# WOW! Our First Show



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

We had the greatest time. We went to our first show ever this weekend in Torrington Wyoming. We had so much fun and learned so much. My girls made some new friends and had such a great time. Thanks to all of you who encouraged me to go. 

Our results were:

Sweet Deseret's Diana (my senior Lamancha doeling)
4 x reserve grand champion
1 x first
3 x second to grand champion in class

So excited about this. Several of the judges told me to expect better placings as she matures. 

Bach Family Farm Sheer Bliss (my senior nubian doeling)

1 x second


Legacy Hill Mulan (my intermediate nubian doeling)

1 x first


I was pretty excited about this because my daughter was showing her and not really setting them up correctly and there was a large nubian class.

Firebolt SDC Napoleon ( my intermediate lamancha buck)

1 x first
3 x second

Sweet Deseret's Astoria (my three year old milker)
1 x reserve grand champion
2 x second

I am looking forward to going to our next show and learning even more. I have so much to learn. I feel like such a dummy but I guess you have to start somewhere. Thanks again to all on TGS that have given me advice and helped me out so far.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the great placings!!!! :stars:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, very good job.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you guys. I have been lucky to find such nice goats. They are such sweet things. We just got home last night and they are so sleepy.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Congrats! Good job! Hope you will go to more shows. Hope u had a great time!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats​


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

We did have a great time. Everyone there was really nice. We are looking forward to going to our next planned show in Longmont. I think we will see more competition there though. In the lamancha classes. I just need to learn how to clip my goats now.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You smoked that show! What great placings you got, wow!! :wahoo: :clap:

Glad you had fun  Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you taking any LaMancha Sr does to Tri-County?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

RMADairyGoats said:


> Are you taking any LaMancha Sr does to Tri-County?


Yes I am taking my only one. She is a three year old.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> You smoked that show! What great placings you got, wow!! :wahoo: :clap:
> 
> Glad you had fun  Congrats


Thanks. I am surprised we did this well.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good, cause we need all we can get for sanctioning!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

RMADairyGoats said:


> Good, cause we need all we can get for sanctioning!


Really because I guess I assumed rancho snowfall and south fork would be there?


----------

